# Basement Bathroom Remodel



## TableTiger1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Flinging Poo - We decided to texture the walls by throwing it all over the place. It was fun and a really good workout. My wife and I were sore for days. 









Some drywall going back up


----------



## TableTiger1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Painting









Soldering - It took three times before it worked correctly. We were heating the wire and not the pipe and it wasn't sealing correctly. Live and learn. I can't remember if this was the final product or not.









Dry run









The real deal









The pooch helping out


----------



## TableTiger1 (Feb 8, 2009)

The shower
























































We decided to epoxy paint the base. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## TableTiger1 (Feb 8, 2009)

Finished Product


----------

